# Question about air flow in loft



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My new loft is 6' x 8' I read on another forum that air flow over your birds will make them sick. I also read that a loft should be the same temp inside as is outside
I'm not heating this loft and want to put a attic fan in to change the air over before I enter. I was in a loft where the guy had these fans in every room and it felt like you were outside in the fresh air. I also read that you can only create what you would call a draft when you pull cold air through a heated loft. If you were pulling the same temp air through it is not a draft. My plans are to put the fan on the right wall high up. The entrance door is on the left front. The perches will line the back wall with a vent under the perches by the floor the length of the loft I also have a ridge vent which I may have to close so the intake air doesn't take the least point of resistance and come from there. The nest boxes will be on the front wall beside the door Do you think this is a good design. Any answers appreciated.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Your idea sounds fine. The only other thing I would want to know are the floor, ceiling, and floors insulated well? The ventilation sounds fine but what about when the temperature changes. You did not mention if you have any windows. Properly placed windows facing the sun low on the wall will heat the loft and cause the hot air to rise pulling in cool air through your intake vents. The insulation will keep the loft warm during most of the night and the humidity down. I would put a thermostsat on the fan so it keeps the loft at a cooler temp during the summer. With the ridge runner on the roof I would think you would'nt need the fan that much during the winter if at all.
That's what I'm thinking.
Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

No insulation at all. I have a split door that is Plexiglas Its on a side that should not heat the loft up I can open the top 2' of the door to let air in because it has a hallway and the wall will be wire mesh. the air can flow through the door when its open through the hallway wall and out the roof vent or fan I mostly want the fan for when I'm in there so I don't have to breath anything and when I'm cleaning it. the fan does have a thermostat. There should be plenty of ventilation.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug loft,
One of my friends lofts had no insulation and mine did. During winter and rainy days his lofts were always damp if not wet. You could see water droplets on his ceiling. This will destroy form of your birds. Believe me insulation makes all the difference. It is the answer. It keeps the loft as dry as your home when combined with proper ventilation. If done properly your temp and humidity will almost stay constant. Just my thoughts. Good luck.
Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Greek Boy said:


> Shadybug loft,
> One of my friends lofts had no insulation and mine did. During winter and rainy days his lofts were always damp if not wet. You could see water droplets on his ceiling. This will destroy form of your birds. Believe me insulation makes all the difference. It is the answer. It keeps the loft as dry as your home when combined with proper ventilation. If done properly your temp and humidity will almost stay constant. Just my thoughts. Good luck.
> Greek Boy


Was he using any kind of heat I know that if you have a cold building and heat it it will condensate I know this for a fact because when I built an addition on my house it was cold out the drywall was hung but not finished we put heat into it and water ran down threw the drywall. Come to find out the heat went up through the cracks and made condensation behind the drywall I finished the drywall and it was fine but with the temp the same inside and outside I don't know how moisture can form My other loft is perfectly dry all year around no insulation there


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

No he did not use any kind of heat. Moisture comes from the humidity in the air. When the ground is wet from melting snow or soaked from days of rain wood has a natural tendency to absorb moisture from ground up. This is why most most lofts are kept off the ground. The roof my friend had was a sheet of metal.This why he had droplets. No escape due to poor ventilation at ceiling level. Warm air under cold roof at night will cause droplets to form. Again just my thoughts. I wish you all the luck.
Greek Boy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I understand what you are saying and I believe what you say. I think if he had enough vents in the bottom and top there would not be any warmer air in the loft. It would be the same temp inside and out. I'm only 2 years into this and not really understanding this whole draft on the birds thing. If you birds are living in a heated loft why don't they get sick every time the go out into the aviary. That would be a draft. and if your birds get sick days after the loft gets wet inside why can the birds stand out in the rain for hours and they don't get sick. Just things I think about.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Shadybug Loft, I have put about 35 years into this great sport of ours and have researched ventilation extensively and still I'm not 100% sure. I am convinced it's when the birds are trying to rest and can't go into complete rest is when we have problems. I am sure from research that a bird in a damp loft or one with poor ventilation will never achieve the top form needed to win races. I'm also convinced that when they speak of draft they are talking about a stream of air that hits a bird while it rests on a perch. Lets say the air instead of traveling the path we want, fresh air in the bottom and warm air out the top vents, the travels to the path of least resistance. In one window and out another in the path of where the bird is sleeping. Sometimes due to overcrowding or not enough perches the bird is forced to sleep in a draft. Anyway, I don't believe you said if your racing or not? For me it's over for now, I'm trapped in an apartment, but I am waiting to return to my own homestead again, then look out! This 60 year old son of a---will be coming back strong. It's true this sport is very addictive. Understanding ventilation can be complicated. Please take a look at website: http://www.racingbirds.com/acess1.html and check out this loft design: http://www.shewmaker.com/backyard_loft_design.pdf  Check out ventilation on both sites. The first one explains a draft better than I can. Great talking to you.
Greek Boy
PS if you read the whole thing you will come to an alberta classic link to hit on that gives details on "Space Age Ventilation" Not to many fanciers understand this one but he explains it and shows pictures. All the best to you and yours.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Greek Boy: wonderful information and good links...thank you...The plans take awhile to study but well worth it...c.hert


----------

